# Reloj de 24 Horas en Ensamblador



## ThaConectted (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola compañeros del foro estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto que consiste en un reloj multiplexado,que sea programado a traves de un Attiny861. Mi problema es que mi simulacion parece no responder de la manera correcta aun cuando creo que esta bien mi codigo,espero que puedan ayudarme a saber en que la estoy regando y asi pueda corregir.Muchas gracias por su atencion, anexo el esquematico y la programacion.


----------

